# Implants For All Soldiers Of All Countries



## fmdog44 (Apr 12, 2021)

I saw yesterday I think on 60 Minutes an idea on the table in response to the world COVID pandemic. It was to implant sensors in all troops to alert the militaries that a person is infected with whatever is out there. Sound far fetched? It is not and for the reason if one army does it all others must follow just like the Cold War. What if or when the next pandemic hits and is much more deadly it is only logical the military must not be impacted. It is not futuristic but very in the present. If the west has to deal with the civil rights of such an idea the two communist world powers will be delighted.


----------



## chic (Apr 14, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I saw yesterday I think on 60 Minutes an idea on the table in response to the world COVID pandemic. It was to implant sensors in all troops to alert the militaries that a person is infected with whatever is out there. Sound far fetched? It is not and for the reason if one army does it all others must follow just like the Cold War. What if or when the next pandemic hits and is much more deadly it is only logical the military must not be impacted. It is not futuristic but very in the present. If the west has to deal with the civil rights of such an idea the two communist world powers will be delighted.


If the west doesn't deal with the civil rights of this we're already communist.


----------

